# Mississippi coast shark fishing



## caseyray4487 (Jul 29, 2014)

Would it be any possibility of catching sharks off the mississippi beaches seeing as how the water is not near as deep as beaches that are gulf front like Alabama and Florida?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

There is always a possibility... Just not a good one for larger sharks.
You'll find a lot of smaller sharks such as Atlantic Sharpnose & juveniles of many species.
The best I've seen caught are 3-5' Bulls & BTs.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Lots and lots of sharks. I've got black tips,bulls even tiger sharks over there. Good amount of spinners and sharp nose too. Best bet for shore fishing is take the ferry to ship island. Net you some mullet from the shore and get him out as far as you can. You will catch big ones. Caught an 8' bull in the "pass" between ship and cat island.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Ship Island isn't exactly a regular MS beach.
And you're pretty limited on the amount of sharking gear they're going to let you pack with ya on the ferry, unless you've a group to spread gear amongst.
You'd need to pack _'very'_ lightly.
No yak.
No surf cart, unless its a folder.
No big coolers, 42qt or smaller.
I can tell ya they'll be frowning at you over more than a couple of rods.

Now, if you've your own boat, heck yeah, all sorts of places off the _'beach'_ where you can get into some nice sharks.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

You'd have to yak out a bait a mile out to get it into 10' Water from any of the actual beaches over there. If you fish around bay st Louis maybe off the vfw pier you might have some luck. Lot of bulls coming thru BSL. Caught a few large ones under the train trestle bridge, but that was also off my boat. Man I miss it over there can't beat the trout, reds and flounder fishing!


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

I have fished the barrier islands for 10+ years. For sharks sand or horn island would be my suggestion.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Yep horn island is really sharky too. Little harder to get there without a boat.


----------

